# بي بي سي العربية/ قناة "الحياة" توقف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس المثيرة للجدل؟



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2010)

*اخبار العرب- كندا: تلقت قناة بي بي سي عربي  رسالة من منظمة جويس ماير التبشيرية الأمريكية تقول إن وسيطها في الشرق  الأوسط أبلغها بأن قناة الحياة التبشيرية     قد قررت التوقف عن بث برامج القمص زكريا بطرس اعتبارا من شهر يونيو/  حزيران.*​

*قالت المنظمة، التي تصنف قناة الحياة ضمن شركائها الرئيسيين والاكثر  نجاحا في الوصول الى العالم الاسلامي: "نحيطكم علما وحسب ما افادنا به ...  فإن هذا هو الشهر الأخير لبرامج الأب بطرس على قناة الحياة".*​*بدأت قناة الحياة البث عام 2003. ويعد القمص  زكريا بطرس أبرز وجوهها وهو يقدم برامج تقوم على نقد الإسلام ورسوله محمد.  وسبق له تبرير هذا النهج في لقاء مع شبكة مسيحية أمريكية قال فيه: "إن  المسلمين مغسولو الأدمغة ويتعين صدمتهم لكي يفيقوا".*​​*ويعاون القمص بطرس في القناة عدد من  المتنصرين المصريين و المغاربة.*​

*جاءت رسالة جويس ماير إلى بي بي سي عربي في إطار إعداد القناة لفيلم  وثائقي عن المتنصرين في العالم العربي ضمن سلسلة "ما لا يقال" ويذاع مساء  السبت القادم.*

*وقد سعى فريق البرنامج إلى لقاء المسؤولين في قناة الحياة التي تعمل في  سرية تامة وتحيط العاملين بها باجراءات أمنية مشددة؛غير أن الرد على كل  المحاولات كان بالرفض "لأسباب أمنية" كما أكد لنا المسؤولون عن القناة.*

*من ثم توجه فريق العمل إلى جويس ماير بعد أن تأكد فريق العمل من وجود  علاقة شراكة مع القناة ولكنها رفضت بدورها.*

*تابعت بي بي سي جهودها وقدمت إلى المسؤولين عن المنظمة مقتطفات من  البرامج التي تبث على قناة الحياة وخاصة تلك التي يقدمها القمص زكريا بطرس.*

*وردت جويس ماير في بيان إلى بي بي سي مشيرة إلى أنها تشتري ما نسبته 20  في المئة من إجمالي الوقت الخاص بقناة الحياة، وتبث برامج المبشرة  الأمريكية عليها بالعربية والفرنسية تسع مرات يوميا، لكنها لا تتمتع بأي  سلطة تحريرية على ما تبثه الحياة من برامج أخرى. ثم أعقبت ذلك برسالة أخيرة  أبلغت فريق العمل بخبر إيقاف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس.*

*تنوه المنظمة على موقعها الإلكتروني عن مشاريع تبشيرية وخيرية تقوم بها  في مصر وفي لبنان. وتعد جويس ماير من أشهر المبشرين الإنجليين تصل قيمة ما  تجمعه من تبرعات إلى عشرات الملايين من الدولارات سنويا في العام.*​ 

*وتشتهر جويس ماير نفسها بخطاب خال من العنف مؤيد للتسامح كما ينقل فريق  العمل الذي حضر تجمعا لها في الغرب الأمريكي وسط الآلاف من مريديها من  الأمريكيين.*

*أما القمص زكريا بطرس فيقول إن أخاه قتل بسبب مواقفه الدينية واضطر هو  إلى الخروج نهائيا من مصر الى الولايات المتحدة حيث يقيم الآن. وكانت  الكنيسة القبطية في مصر قد أعربت عن عدم تأييدها لخطاب القمص زكريا بطرس.*

*عمر عبد الرازق*

*بي بي سي - لندن*



​*بي بي سي العربية/  قناة "الحياة" توقف برامج  القمص زكريا بطرس المثيرة للجدل؟	*


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 مايو 2010)

*يعني ايه !

انا مش قادر اصدق

ومش مقتنع بالكلام ده 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

مش عارف يا عادل بجد
انا برضه مش مقتنع بس عموما الايام الجايه هنفهم الدنيا فيها ايه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 مايو 2010)

يعنى مش هنشوف ابونا زكريا تانى؟
ازااااااااااااااااااااااااى؟​


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (19 مايو 2010)

*  الخبر صحيح والقمص زكريا بطرس هيفتح قناه خاصه وعلي مسئوليتي الشخصيه وافتكرو التعليق ده*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2010)

انا كمان مش مصدقة بس هو لو زى ما بيقول جينيرل

هيفتح قناة لوحده هيبقى كويس برده

شكرا كيوبيد للخبر​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (19 مايو 2010)

el generalllll قال:


> *  الخبر صحيح والقمص زكريا بطرس هيفتح قناه خاصه وعلي مسئوليتي الشخصيه وافتكرو التعليق ده*




انا فعلا تفاجئت في هذا الخبر ولكن لو زي ماتفضلت حضرتك يبقى تمام الرب يباركه ويقويه لانه فعلا حرب قائمه بينه وبين امة محمد الي مش راحمين حد ولاراضيين انهم يرحمو حد اصلا

سلام الرب اترك لكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2010)

أخيرا حد جاب سيرة الموضوع دا 
دا أنا بقالى أسبوعين بأسأل هو فين أبونا زكريا على قناة الحياة

بس أنا بأعتقد إن جويس ماير تم تهديدها من أى جماعة كدة و لا كدة
و طبعا خافت على نفسها على أسرتها


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2010)

*اعتقد انه يوجد شئ غير معلن فى الخبر*
*انشاء الله سيكون تغير قناة الحياة فقط*
*الى قناة الرجاء الجديدة*
*لان قيمة القمص زكريا بطرس كبيرة جدا*​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> بس أنا بأعتقد إن جويس ماير تم تهديدها من أى جماعة كدة و لا كدة
> و طبعا خافت على نفسها على أسرتها



*
هذا هو ما حدث فعلا
http://tundratabloid.blogspot.com/2007/08/saudis-bans-al-hayat-for-revealing-al.html

جويس ماير تعرضت و تتعرض لضغوط شديده و مباشره و تهديدات من قبل " ال سعود" شخصيا و من تنظيم القاعده .
و ذلك بسبب برامج ابينا القمص زكريا بطرس التي صارت بكشفها للحقائق عن الاسلام تهدد بانهيار صورة الاسلام كعقيدة طاهرة في اعين تابعيه فصارت بذلك تهدد بانحسار الاسلام و بالتالي انحسار السياحه الدينيه لاصنام مكه و المدينه و بالتالي صارت تهدد السعودية بالاخص و في المقام الاول بفقدان واحد من اهم مصادر الدخل القومي لها  و الذي يعادل النفط تقريبا في قوته كمصدر للدخل للسعودية.​*


----------



## SALVATION (19 مايو 2010)

> بس أنا بأعتقد إن جويس ماير تم تهديدها من أى جماعة كدة و لا كدة
> و طبعا خافت على نفسها على أسرتها



_لو الموضوع زى ما انتى ذكرتى يا ايرينى يبقى بجد الشخصية ديه متستحقش اننا نشاهدها ولا نسمعها لو فعلا ردخت لتهديدات لانها بتعمل غير ما بتقول_​_لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد_ 
شكراا للخبر مينا​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

*الحقيقة تجرح!*


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

*أمة محمد خايفة على صورتها وعلى اموالها التي تدفع من البترول، التي تتخطى ال-1000 مليار دولار  منذ سبعينات القرن الماضي.

فشوفوا هشاشة الإسلام، كيف قنات وحدة، وشخصين رئيسيان أبونا زكريا والأخ رشيد، كيف دمروا الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*دائما ما و راء الكواليس  هو اخطر كثيراً مما يصل لاذاننا
ولكنى اثق كثيراً فى ان عمل الرب  وتدبيره لايتعطل او يموت لمجرد افعال او قرارات بشريه
فالنور يصل وسيصل كل وقت لكل انسان محتاج على سطح الارض
ولابونا زكريا ولكل مبشر باسم المسيح يقول الكتاب المقدس 
"لاَ تَخَفْ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ، لأَنَّ لِي شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ" ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

*أن أيضاً تساءلت أين هو أبونا زكريا مش عام يطلع عل tv
الأن فهمت!:smil8:

ولكن أرجو أن لا تضعف الرسالة، لأن الأبونا سيفتح لوحده، والأخ رشيد وباقي الإخوة لوحدهم. 
وهذا ما يسعوا إليه المسلمين، ولكن الأن سيكون هناك قناتين تعنيا بأمر الإسلام30:وهذا أمر جيد !

*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _لو الموضوع زى ما انتى ذكرتى يا ايرينى يبقى بجد الشخصية ديه متستحقش اننا نشاهدها ولا نسمعها لو فعلا ردخت لتهديدات لانها بتعمل غير ما بتقول_​_لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد_
> شكراا للخبر مينا​



*احيانا اخي تتطلب الحكمه ان نقدم بعض التنازلات ( كن سريعا لمراضاة خصمك) من اجل الحفاظ علي استمرارية رسالة التبشير بانجيل المسيح لان ادانة شيطان الاسلام ليست وحدها كل الرسالة التبشيريه بانجيل المسيح بل هي " جزء فقط" من تلك الرساله ..و لا ينبغي ان تتعطل الرسالة و الخدمة التبشيرية كلها من اجل جزء واحد.
و جناب ابينا القمص زكريا بطرس ليس هو المبشر الوحيد بانجيل المسيح و ليس هو الوحيد الذي يؤدي تلك الرسالة من خلال قناة الحياة التي لها دور تبشيرى عظيم.
و بالقطع نتوقع منه ان يتفهم وجهة نظر جويس ماير من منطلق مسيحي حكيم و ليس من منطلق الحماس او الاندفاع الانساني او المنطق الانساني الشخصي .
و حتي لو انتهي بث برامج ابينا القمص زكريا بطرس بسبب تلك الضغوط ..
فهذه لن تكون نهاية رسالته ..لان الناس ستتابع برامجه اينما ذهب و علي اي قناة فضائية و وحدها قناة الحياة للاسف الشديد ستخسر واحدا من اهم اعضائها و دعائمها .
و ابينا القمص ليس هو وحده فقط " زكريا بطرس" الذي يرعب امة الاسلام ..بل لقد صار هناك مئة الف زكريا بطرس​*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (19 مايو 2010)

ربنا بعمل الصالح


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (19 مايو 2010)

هو ال سعود معاهم حق لانه لو الاسلام انكشف للجميع راح تكون كارثه اقتصادية سعودية من اجل الكعبه ام هل نسيتم الدخل الهئل الذي يدخلهم من جراء احياء عبادة الاوثان التي يضحك بها على المسلمون وهم يهدرون اموالم يوميا بالمليارات وكلها لجيوب ال سعود . هل هذا الموضوع سهل برأيكم .طبعا كارثه .

لاتخاوفو وتشددو الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2010)

*بردو الاسلام هاينتهى*​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

*ما بني على باطل (إسلام) هو باطل.
ولن يصح إلا الصحيح.
ومهما طال حبل الكذب، فهو قصير، ويوماً ما ستظهر الحقيقة للجميع.

فالمسلمون، ما يفعلون إلا إبعاد أمر محتم وهو إنهاء وجود الإسلام...

لن يبقى مع ال سعود المال طول حياتهم،  يوماً ما سينتهي المال مع إنتهاء البترول، أو ربما تقوم القاعدة بتفجير الكعبة، فتنتهي مداخيل الأمة الإسلامية/ السعودية الكبيرة من الحج، بما أن أمر القدس  هو محسوم، وربما يوماً ما سيدمر المجسد الأقصى كما دمار المسلمون ما تبقى من معبد  سليمان،  و بنوا فوق أنقده، و من حجرته المجسد الأقصى ويعاد بناء معبد سليمان عن جديد ،   ومعه سينتهي الإسلام الحديث...

هل تعلمون لماذا السعودية والسلطة الفلسطينية مهتمة بالمجسد الأقصى؟  لأنه سيكون المدخل الالكبر لل $$$$$$   لأنه كما هو معروف، المجسد هو أيضاً من أماكن الحج للمسلمين،  وكان بالماضي يدخل أموال طائلة :114ev::114ev::114ev::114ev::114ev::114ev::114ev:
وفي حال تديمره، سيخسرون العامل الرئيسي للدخل لدولة مثل فلسطين، وثانياً سيظهرون بأنهم هزموا مرة أخرى من اليهود (وهذا شئ لا يقبلوه طبعاً :hlp::hlp:30::heat: )

*


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (19 مايو 2010)

* مع احترامي لجميع وجهات النظر الموضوع بعيد كل البعد عن اي تهديدات لجويس ماير  لسببين الاول ان ابونا ليه سنين في القناه السبب الثاني ان البرامج التي تتناول الاسلام هتستمر زي الاخ رشيد مثلا يبقي الموضوع مش موضوع تهديدات يا شباب بلاش تشغلو بالكم بالاسباب وصلو ان ابونا يظهر مره تاني في وقت سريع  مع العلم ان ابونا زكريا لن يظهر  في قناه الرجـــــــــــاء*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _لو الموضوع زى ما انتى ذكرتى يا ايرينى يبقى بجد الشخصية ديه متستحقش اننا نشاهدها ولا نسمعها لو فعلا ردخت لتهديدات لانها بتعمل غير ما بتقول_​_لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد_
> شكراا للخبر مينا​



ممكن أكون أنا بأتهمها إتهام باطل يمكن يكن ظن سوء أنا ماعرفش
لكن الأمر مشكوك فيه لأن ديه حاجة غريبة 
و لكن إن صدق ظنى 
فتبقى حاجة عادية جدا !
ليه ؟
لأن ممكن التهديد يبقى أوسع من خيال الانسان العادى
أقصد مثلا
ح نعمل فيكم زى ما حصل فى 11 سبتمبر  و أكتر بكتير لو ما عملتوش كذا كذا 
يعنى ممكن آلاف تموت أو يمكن ملايين 
إنت مش بتشوف الأخبار و بتشوف التطور  النووى فى إيران 
ما سمعتش إن من حوالى أسبوعين باكستان أطلقت قمر صناعى لها يحمل رءوس نووية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

الخبر فى منتهى الغرابة
بس اكيد ليه ديول واحداث تانى
احنا مش عارفينها

ميرسى كيوبد للخبر​


----------



## MAJI (19 مايو 2010)

اقتباس (أخيرا حد جاب سيرة الموضوع دا 
دا أنا بقالى أسبوعين بأسأل هو فين أبونا زكريا على قناة الحياة

بس أنا بأعتقد إن جويس ماير تم تهديدها من أى جماعة كدة و لا كدة
و طبعا خافت على نفسها على أسرتها )
انا قلت كدة برضو
يبدو ان الارهاب الاسلامي وصلهم .
وال ايه ؟ الاسلام منتشرش بالعنف والارهاب؟
لا هو بيستمر بنفس الطريقة كمان.
الرب مع ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس .
وكل الاشياء تعمل للخير   امين
شكرا على الموضوع الي كان محيرنا 
والرب يباركك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مايو 2010)

*ياريت حد من الاعضاء اللي ليهم تواصل مع الاب زكريا بطرس علي البالتوك يفهم ويشرح الموقف لينا

تحياتي*


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

el generalllll قال:


> * مع احترامي لجميع وجهات النظر الموضوع بعيد كل البعد عن اي تهديدات لجويس ماير  لسببين الاول ان ابونا ليه سنين في القناه السبب الثاني ان البرامج التي تتناول الاسلام هتستمر زي الاخ رشيد مثلا يبقي الموضوع مش موضوع تهديدات يا شباب بلاش تشغلو بالكم بالاسباب وصلو ان ابونا يظهر مره تاني في وقت سريع  مع العلم ان ابونا زكريا لن يظهر  في قناه الرجـــــــــــاء*




هو صحيح إن برامج الأخ رشيد هتستمر ؟؟

يبئى كدا الموضوع خلاف بين أبونا زكريا و السيدة / جويس ماير ؟؟

ما أعتقد إن بينهم خلاف لأنهم إناس على قدر كاف من النضج و المحبة ..

ولا رأى حضرتك أيه ؟؟


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> ممكن أكون أنا بأتهمها إتهام باطل يمكن يكن ظن سوء أنا ماعرفش
> لكن الأمر مشكوك فيه لأن ديه حاجة غريبة
> و لكن إن صدق ظنى
> فتبقى حاجة عادية جدا !
> ...



الموضوع مش كدا ..

إيران لم تكن رأس حربة لتهدد الغرب وإنما هى أداة فى يد روسيا (( أعظم قوى الشرق )) ..

التكهنات السياسية الغربية بالوضع النووى الإيرانى تشير إلى أن إيران تفتقر إلى التطور اللوجيستى الذى يكون قادر على تحدى الغرب متمثلاً فى أوروبا أو أمريكا سواء إن كانت هذه القوة ستظهر فى شكل كيانات منفردة أو بشكل تحالفات عسكرية دولية كحلف شمال الأطلسى ..

بينما تتبلور خريطة الطموحات السياسية فى العالم حول وضع قوى الكتلتين الشرقية و الغربية

أى (( روسيا و أمريكا )) فإن كفة ميزان القوى لصالح أمريكا من خلال أنتشار أساطيلها الحربية بكل الطرق التجارية و الأستراتيجية و الدرع الصاروخى الذى تنشأه أمريكا و ترعاه أوروبا بالرعاية و الأحتضان لجانب مساندة أمريكا (( لأسرائيل )) و هى درع قوى الغرب و الساعد الأيمن لأمريكا فى الشرق كله ..

وبالتالى تخشى الكتلة الشرقية المتمثلة فى (( روسيا )) أن تخسر حربها الباردة ضد قوات الغرب فتسعى لتساعد إيران لتكون لها قوة ردع مثلما تكون إسرائيل لأمريكا ..

لتحقق روسيا حلمها فى إستعادة التحالف السوفيتى و القضاء على التحالفات الغربية ..

روسيا تمدها بالدعم العسكرى بالشكل الذى لا تخرج إيران عن طوعها أيضاً ..

مثال بسيط أووووووووووووووى : متى سمعنا عن خطر الوضع الإيرانى ؟؟

ألم يكن ذلك من بعد إنتهاء العراق و سقوط بغداد ..

ألم تكن إيران هى الجانب الضعيف بأيام سطوة الرئيس / صدام حسين ؟؟

إن بغداد كانت حليفة القوات الشرقية (( روسيا )) ، بدليل التفتيشات التى كانت تقوم بها الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية ..

*هل كانت بغداد مركز الأشعاع للبحث العلمى النووى لكى تمتلك سلاح نووى ؟؟ أم أنه مساعدات روسية فى الكواليس ؟؟* 

*فظهور إيران و تسليط الأضواء عليها هو بموجب مساعدات روسيا للكيان الإيرانى ، و ذلك الأمر الذى يثير مخاوف الغرب من خطط  (( قصر الكرملن ))* ..

دليلاً لما أقوله لو قمتم بالبحث عن العروض العسكرية الإيرانية لأسلحة جيشها ستجدون عليها

طابع (( الدب الروسى )) و الوضع الراهن إن كلا القوتين (( روسيا و أمريكا )) فكل منهم يحاول أن يظهر أنيابه للأخر و أجلاً أم عاجلاً سيحين اللقاء التى تنتهى فيه كل هذه التحرشات بالحرب العالمية الثالثة سواء بشكل مباشر بين القوتين أو بين حلفاء القوتين (( إيران و إسرائيل )) ..


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2010)

ربنا يدبر للى فيه الخير 
اكيد فى حاجات ما نعرفهاش هى السبب ورا الموضوع ده 
يا ريت نصلى كلنا علشان ربنا يصلح الحال و يبعد حيل عدو الخير


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2010)

يا نور عيني

زكريا لسه موقوف الشهر دا و الخبر للسنادي فعلا مش سنه 2007

و لو فتحت قناه الحياه من ايام مش دلوقتي كنت عرفت


----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2010)

*القمص زكريا بطرس يعلن عن قناة جديدة*


*http://www.christian-dogma.net/father_zakaria20-5-2010.html*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *القمص زكريا بطرس يعلن عن قناة جديدة*
> 
> 
> *http://www.christian-dogma.net/father_zakaria20-5-2010.html*​



مبروك مبروك لكل الباحثين عن الحق


----------



## bashaeran (26 مايو 2010)

*bbc تكشف عن اسرار وقف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الحياةشاطرالمزيد!*

*أكد القمص زكريا بطرس الأنباء التي نشرتها بي بي سي الأسبوع الماضي عن وقف برامجه في قناة الحياة التبشيرية، والتي اتسمت بنبرة هجومية على الإسلام والمسلمين. 

اشتهر برنامج القمص بنقد الدين الإسلامي



وجاء إعلان القمص بطرس انتهاء تعاقده مع "الحياة" بعد أيام من إعلان بي بي سي للخبر الذي توصلت إليه ضمن التحقيقات التي اجراها برنامج "ما لا يقال" الذي يبث وثائقيا بعنوان" متنصرون" يذاع الليلة ويعاد يوم الخميس المقبل بعد نشرة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت جرينتش.
والتقت بي بي سي في التحقيق الذي استمر عدة اشهر مسلمين تحولوا إلى المسيحية في كل من مصر والمغرب، وسلطت الأضواء على ما يواجهونه من ضغوط وكيف يعيشون.
ثم تناولت القنوات الفضائية ومواقع الإنترنت التي تتناول قضيتهم، ليتبين أن بعضها لا يمتلك خطابا تبشيريا وإنما يبث برامج يتعمد بعضها الإساءة للمسلمين كبرامج القمص بطرس التي كانت قناة الحياة تبثها على مدى سبع سنوات.
وسعت بي بي سي خلال مراحل الإعداد المختلفة للقاء مسؤولي القناة والقمص بطرس إلا أنهم ردوا دائما بالرفض.
وتوجه فريق الوثائقي إلى منظمة جويس ماير، وهي واحدة من أكبر المنظمات التبشيرية في أمريكا، بعدما تأكد لنا وجود علاقة عمل تربطه بقناة الحياة.
ورفضت جويس ماير إجراء مقابلة معها أو مع المسؤولين في القسم الدولي من منظمتها الذي يحمل اسم " يد الأمل) Hand of Hope
وقدم الفريق إلى المسؤولين نماذج من برامج القمص بطرس التي قدمها في الحياة مطالبا جويس ماير بإيضاح للعلاقة التي تربط بين الجانبين.
"معركة مبادىء"



وفي المرحلة النهائية للبرنامج وقبل عشرة أيام من موعد إذاعته تلقت قناة بي بي سي رسالة من منظمة جويس ماير تقول إن وسيطها في الشرق الأوسط أبلغها بأن قناة الحياة التبشيرية قد قررت التوقف عن بث برامج القمص زكريا بطرس اعتبارا من شهر يونيو/ حزيران.

قالت المنظمة، التي تصنف قناة الحياة ضمن شركائها الرئيسيين والاكثر نجاحا في الوصول الى العالم الاسلامي: "نحيطكم علما وحسب ما افادنا به، فإن هذا هو الشهر الأخير لبرامج الأب بطرس على قناة الحياة". 
وتناقلت عشرات المواقع الإلكترونية والصحف، الأنباء التي أذاعتها بي بي سي ، لكن القمص بطرس تجنب في حديث عبر غرفته في موقع بالتوك الأسبوع الماضي، الإشارة لعلاقة برنامج "منتصرون" بهذا القرار، وقال "ولن نسمح لأي قوة أن تحوِّل عمل الرب إلى تجارة أو بيزنس، ومعركتي معركة مبادئ، ومهما حدث من اختلافات في وجهات النظر، فستظل قناة الحياة بخدَّامها وخدماتها موضوع احترامنا وتقديرنا".
كما أعلن القمص في حواره الأسبوعي بدء حملة لجمع تبرعات من إجل إطلاق قناة تليفزيونية جديدة تبشر بـ"الخلاص" للمسلمين في العالم العربي.
علاقة شراكة


وردت جويس ماير في بيان إلى بي بي سي مشيرة إلى أنها تشتري ما نسبته 20 في المئة من إجمالي الوقت الخاص بقناة الحياة، وتبث برامج المبشرة الأمريكية عليها بالعربية والفرنسية تسع مرات يوميا، لكنها لا تتمتع بأي سلطة تحريرية على ما تبثه الحياة من برامج أخرى.
ثم أعقبت ذلك برسالة أخيرة أبلغت فريق العمل بخبر إيقاف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس.
وتنوه المنظمة على موقعها الإلكتروني عن مشاريع تبشيرية وخيرية تقوم بها في مصر ولبنان. وتعد جويس ماير من أشهر المبشرين الإنجليين وتصل قيمة ما تجمعه من تبرعات إلى عشرات الملايين من الدولارات سنويا.
وتشتهر جويس ماير نفسها بخطاب خال من العنف مؤيد للتسامح كما ينقل فريق العمل الذي حضر تجمعا لها في الغرب الأمريكي وسط الآلاف من مريديها من الأمريكيين​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: bbc تكشف عن اسرار وقف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الحياةشاطرالمزيد!*

لا تعليق​


----------



## zama (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: bbc تكشف عن اسرار وقف برامج القمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الحياةشاطرالمزيد!*

بالرغم من ظهور قناة الحياة و منظمة جويس ماير التبشيرية الأمريكية بموقف سئ للغاية فى نظر الشعب المسيحى إلا أن هنااااااااااك لغز و لغط فى بعض الأمور ..

*برأيئ الشخصى* أن هذه ليست أعمال مبشرين يخدمون الكلمة فقط ، لكن هناك أعتبارات أخرى بنفوسهم أو أنهم يقومون بأدوار محددة لهم مسبقاً طبقاً لخرائط زمنية لمصالح دبلوماسية ..

فإن كان البرنامج و الخدمة ظهرت منذ 7 سنوات فى الوقت نفسه بدأت اللهجة العنيفة للإدارة الأمريكية برئاسة الرئيس الأبن (( جورج بوش )) ،

و ها نحن الآن بصدد إدارة أمريكية جديدة برئاسة الرئيس (( أوباما )) الذى يود توطيد و تجميل العلاقات الأمريكية مع العالم أجمع ، فى الوقت نفسه لديه وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية
_ سيدة البيت الأبيض سابقاً _
(( هيلارى كلينتون )) فإن سياستها تتبع أسلوب الهدوء و ضبط النفس كما تعودت بأيام زوجها أى " سياسة الجانب المنخفض " و هو الأسلوب المطلوب فى الوقت الراهن ..

أننى أرى أن الموضوع التبشيرى أصبح مــُــسَّــيـــــس _ إن جاز التعبير _ 

أشكرك ..


----------



## Alcrusader (26 مايو 2010)

*لو توقف برنامج الأب زكريا هذا لن يمنع الرسالة من أن تصل إلى كل العلم، حتى إلى أظلم الأماكن ظلماً.*


----------



## parakletos (26 مايو 2010)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم جميعاااا

انا منزعج جدااااااااااااااااا للخبر ده بس برضو بقول كل الاشياء تعمل معااا للخيرررررررر

يعني الخبر الكويس بنشكر ربنا عليه والخبر الوحش بنقول لي كده ياربي

ربنا موجود وهو ادرى بالامور وترتيبها والهنا حي وزي مخلا ابونا زكريا يظهر وينطق بالحق برضو ربنا هيكمل الطريق مع ابونا زكريا بس بحكمتو وتدبيرو ربنا مش هيسيب ابونا زكريا بنص الطريق ده وعد الرب لينا

لتكن مشيئتك ياااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## سامح نمر (26 مايو 2010)

ان قناه الحياه تبث منذ سبعه سنوات وابونا زكري معه اشمعن دلوقت الدنيا اتقلبت


----------



## MAJI (31 مايو 2010)

منذ اول وهلة سمعت ان ال بي بي سي حول هذا الموضوع
اردت ان اعلق 
احذروا هؤلاء
ولكني تريثت لارى الصورة كاملة
وها الصورة وضحت 
ان هدف البي بي سي من كل هذا التحري 
هو  الوصول الى مكان قناة الحياة المسيحيةومكان العاملين فيها ، وبالاخص ابونا زكريا بطرس.
ان البي بي سي العربية 
هي اداة بيد الاسلاميين
يبثون من خلالها ما يريدون 
بل ويستغلون اسمها الاوربي ليحققوا اهدافهم.
ال بي بي سي العربية اذاعة وقناة هما في خدمة الاسلاميين.
ياريت نعرف العنوان الالكتروني لمديرها الانكليزي 
او اي عنوان لجهة انكليزية رسميةيهمها الامر
لفضح نوايا الاسلاميين باستغلال هذه المؤسسات لخدمة الارهاب.
والرب معانا
امين


----------



## متدينة (31 مايو 2010)

*مبروووووووووووك القناه الجديده *

*انا ساكن بحصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر *​


----------



## Alcrusader (31 مايو 2010)

MAJI قال:


> منذ اول وهلة سمعت ان ال بي بي سي حول هذا الموضوع
> اردت ان اعلق
> احذروا هؤلاء
> ولكني تريثت لارى الصورة كاملة
> ...


*علينا إرسال رسائل عبر ال e-mail وفي موقع  القناة لكي نتحرك بخصوص هذا الأمر، وبخصوص ما يذاع عليها من برامج.*


----------



## MAJI (31 مايو 2010)

نعم اخي alcrusader  ولكن الا يحجبون الرسائل  المسلمين العاملين فيهافلا تصل لمديرها؟


----------

